#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Waarom pleegt Al Qaida aanslagen terwijl ze eerst goede vriendjes waren met westen?

## Revisor

Kom niet met dat westerse gezwets dat ze ''ze haten onze vrijheid en democratie''.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Kom niet met dat westerse gezwets dat ze ''ze haten onze vrijheid en democratie''.


Ah. Jij gaat vast bepalen welk antwoord gegeven dient te worden. Dan heeft een discussie niet echt veel zin he? 

Haha: "westers gezwets". En maar ontkennen dat je niet gefixeerd bent op het westen als bron van alle ellende, waarbij voor jou steevast het westen n pot nat is. Waarom mogen anderen dan niet aan vakjesdenken doen? Dan blijf ik je toch wel enorm hypocriet vinden.

Ik neem aan dat jij wel in een paar krachtige zinnen kunt uitleggen waarom Al Qaida aanslagen pleegt. Waarschijnlijk zijn het heel lieve mensen die door het westen zodanig bewerkt zijn dat ze zulke nare dingen doen, die ze eigenlijk helemaal niet willen doen. Ze zijn eigenlijk slachtoffer. Zoals Ibkis hier doodleuk de dader van die onthoofding ook slachtoffer noemt. Allemaal wilsonbekwame moslims die hen niets aangerekend kan worden, want de oorzaak van hun handelen ligt geheel bij witte westerlingen. Heb ik dat goed samengevat zo?

Zo'n anti-westerse houding is niet echt hoopgevend voor de toekomst he? Ik bedoel de multicultuur is duidelijk mislukt. Maar dat boeit jou niet echt, want je leeft op een cultureel eiland netals al je maatjes. En laten we wel wezen, die culturele eilanden waar niet-westerlingen de meerderheid vormen, zijn zonder uitzondering verloederde buurten met veel criminaliteit. Dan is het voor jou vast niet moeilijk te deduceren waar de oorzaak ligt: bij "het westen". Toch?

.

----------


## Oiseau

wat ik mis in deze vrij democratische landen is het levend oppakken van deze monsters en laten berechten ( ik wil horen wat hun motieven waren ).. tot nu toe worden de meeste terroristen ter plek uitgeschakeld of je hoort niets van ze .. 

Alleen witte terroristen krijgen eerlijk proces zou ik willen denken..

De aarde wordt geterroriseerd en kapot gemaakt maar geen milieu-terrorist wordt berecht ? 

Mijn logica zegt : daar waar terroristische groeperingen zijn/waren ( Afghanistan, Irak, Syrie ...) ,met zogenaamd une signature musulmane , is de echte organisator/initiator alles behalve Islamitisch gemotiveerd en uit het beeld gehouden.. 

Voor de rest : de schade daar is zo groot en er zullen getraumatiseerd doorgedraaide hoofden hier en daar rond lopen .. aan hun organisatie betwijfel ik .. 

Door zoveel Onrecht is deze wereld nog opgezadeld met militaire idioten en inlichtingen die denken ver weg de boel te verzieken en dat wij hier veilig feest kunnen vieren gedrogeerd kijkend en volgend van de onnodige Ellende ver weg?! 

Deze wereld is ziek en wens met rust gelaten te worden .

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Kom niet met dat westerse gezwets dat ze ''ze haten onze vrijheid en democratie''.


Waarom pleegt Hamas aanslagen op Isral terwijl ze eerst vriendjes waren?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Waarom pleegt Hamas aanslagen op Isral terwijl ze eerst vriendjes waren?


Nou ja, dat is toch wel een ander verhaal. Revisor had het specifiek over het westen en de aanslagen van Al Qaida. Ik denk dat hij stiekum begrip heeft voor de aanslagen. Want uiteindelijk is het westen toch echt de vijand van Revisor.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Waarom pleegt Hamas aanslagen op Isral terwijl ze eerst vriendjes waren?


Dit is de grootste giller sinds jaren, hier.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Kom niet met dat westerse gezwets dat ze ''ze haten onze vrijheid en democratie''.


Vriendjes met het 'Westen'? Zou je dat 'Westen' van je ook wat nader kunnen definiren?

----------


## Mark

> Kom niet met dat westerse gezwets dat ze ''ze haten onze vrijheid en democratie''.


omdat het terroristen zijn

----------


## Revisor

> Ah. Jij gaat vast bepalen welk antwoord gegeven dient te worden. Dan heeft een discussie niet echt veel zin he? 
> 
> Haha: "westers gezwets". En maar ontkennen dat je niet gefixeerd bent op het westen als bron van alle ellende, waarbij voor jou steevast het westen n pot nat is. Waarom mogen anderen dan niet aan vakjesdenken doen? Dan blijf ik je toch wel enorm hypocriet vinden.
> 
> Ik neem aan dat jij wel in een paar krachtige zinnen kunt uitleggen waarom Al Qaida aanslagen pleegt. Waarschijnlijk zijn het heel lieve mensen die door het westen zodanig bewerkt zijn dat ze zulke nare dingen doen, die ze eigenlijk helemaal niet willen doen. Ze zijn eigenlijk slachtoffer. Zoals Ibkis hier doodleuk de dader van die onthoofding ook slachtoffer noemt. Allemaal wilsonbekwame moslims die hen niets aangerekend kan worden, want de oorzaak van hun handelen ligt geheel bij witte westerlingen. Heb ik dat goed samengevat zo?
> 
> Zo'n anti-westerse houding is niet echt hoopgevend voor de toekomst he? Ik bedoel de multicultuur is duidelijk mislukt. Maar dat boeit jou niet echt, want je leeft op een cultureel eiland netals al je maatjes. En laten we wel wezen, die culturele eilanden waar niet-westerlingen de meerderheid vormen, zijn zonder uitzondering verloederde buurten met veel criminaliteit. Dan is het voor jou vast niet moeilijk te deduceren waar de oorzaak ligt: bij "het westen". Toch?
> 
> .



Robert Fisk: Top Midden-Oosten journalist

...
Ook na 9/11 wou iedereen weten wie het gedaan had en hoe. Maar zodra je vroeg waarom, werd je veroordeeld als pro-terroristisch. Met de waarom-vraag betreed je namelijk gevaarlijk historisch territorium: de Amerikaanse steun aan islamitische dictators en aan Isral.
...

https://www.mo.be/interview/robert-fisk

----------


## Oiseau

Osama had een helder doel en dat is de corrupte zooi in SA te verdrijven .. dus zijn best gedaan voor de Amerikanen in Afghanistan maar toen hadden de amerikanen geen zin in zijn echte ambitie ..Osama werd pissig en voelde zich dubbel genaaid en zeker wanneer de Amerikanen met hun schoenen SA hebben binnengetreden.. 

Natuurlijk wordt iedereen bang gemaakt want stel je voor dat bijvoorbeeld Qaddafi levend zou worden gearresteerd en tegen de rechter voor de camera's eerlijk vertellen wat voor schurk hij was en wie hem allemaal geholpen hadden al die jaren?

Osama wist ook genoeg , Saddam ook maar al deze schurken mochten niet van de Groot Schurken naar buiten treden met hoe het eigenlijk zat? 

Terroristen worden gemaakt en niemand wordt als terrorist geboren.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dit is de grootste giller sinds jaren, hier.


Hoezo? Toen Isral tegen PLO vocht was Hamas vriendjes met Isral. Isral heeft zelfs operaties voor Sjeik Yassin betaald. In het begin van de jaren 80 van de twintigste eeuw genoten sjeik Yassin en zijn aanhangers steun van de Isralische overheid. Pas toen Isral toenadering tot de PLO zocht begon Hamas met aanslagen op Isral.

----------


## Oiseau

> Hoezo? Toen Isral tegen PLO vocht was Hamas vriendjes met Isral. Isral heeft zelfs operaties voor Sjeik Yassin betaald. In het begin van de jaren 80 van de twintigste eeuw genoten sjeik Yassin en zijn aanhangers steun van de Isralische overheid. Pas toen Isral toenadering tot de PLO zocht begon Hamas met aanslagen op Isral.


Het Palestijnse Volk is geen spelletje en levens van mensen hoor je serieus te nemen. zionisten hebben Palestina gestolen en spelen bloedige spelletjes en verdeel en heers is zo oud als de weg naar Mekka.

jij nederlandertje denkt het beter te weten want jouw israel zou zelf bereid zijn om nucleaire te ontploffen als zionisten zouden zien dat Palestijnen de boel gaan overnemen met Echte Vrienden. dat je het maar weet!

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Het Palestijnse Volk is geen spelletje en levens van mensen hoor je serieus te nemen. zionisten hebben Palestina gestolen en spelen bloedige spelletjes en verdeel en heers is zo oud als de weg naar Mekka.
> 
> jij nederlandertje denkt het beter te weten want jouw israel zou zelf bereid zijn om nucleaire te ontploffen als zionisten zouden zien dat Palestijnen de boel gaan overnemen met Echte Vrienden. dat je het maar weet!


Het is niet mijn Isral. In 1947 weigerden de arabische landen een 2 statenoplossing. En dat hebben ze gekregen. Daarnaast waren ze zo dom om Isral aan te vallen. Dit heeft de positie van Isral alleen maar versterkt.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Het is niet mijn Isral. In 1947 weigerden de arabische landen een 2 statenoplossing. En dat hebben ze gekregen. Daarnaast waren ze zo dom om Isral aan te vallen. Dit heeft de positie van Isral alleen maar versterkt.


Ga je eerst eens beter inlezen voordat je weer met dergelijke onzin komt.

Het voorgestelde verdeelplan van de Volkenbond was om diverse redenen voor de moslims belachelijk en onuitvoerbaar. Nou ja - het was eigenlijk voor ieder zinnig mens een belachelijk plan.

Het was voor de moslims een lappendeken van door de joden ingesloten enclaves. Van een levensvatbare staat was op die manier geen enkele sprake. 
Bovendien zouden de moslims - hoewel zij op dat moment veruit in de meerderheid waren - veel minder land ter beschikking krijgen dan de joden.

Toen dat plan op tafel kwam, wilden de moslims - die door dat plan flink benadeeld zouden worden - daarover verder onderhandelen. 

De Joden wilden dat onder geen enkele voorwaarde. David Ben Gurion riep vervolgens eigenmachtig de staat Isral uit. Dezelfde nacht werden er meer dan 400 Palestijnse dorpen met de grond gelijk gemaakt door de milities als de Hagana en de Irgoen, bijvoorbeeld.
De schattingen van de Palestijnse doden van de Nakba lopen uiteen tussen de 10.000 en 13.000. De joden hebben die slachtoffers altijd op het conto van de oorlog geschoven, maar dat is allang als een valse voorstelling van zake afgedaan.

Kortom, je lult uit je nek.

Je eerdere opmerking over de verhouding tussen de PLO, Hamas en Istal is al even dom. Isral heeft beide partijen, die op een heel domme manier steden om de macht, tegen elkaar uitgespeeld. Maar nog Hama - noch de PLO, waren ooit vriendjes met Isral.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Ga je eerst eens beter inlezen voordat je weer met dergelijke onzin komt.
> 
> Het voorgestelde verdeelplan van de Volkenbond was om diverse redenen voor de moslims belachelijk en onuitvoerbaar. Nou ja - het was eigenlijk voor ieder zinnig mens een belachelijk plan.
> 
> Het was voor de moslims een lappendeken van door de joden ingesloten enclaves. Van een levensvatbare staat was op die manier geen enkele sprake. 
> Bovendien zouden de moslims - hoewel zij op dat moment veruit in de meerderheid waren - veel minder land ter beschikking krijgen dan de joden.
> 
> Toen dat plan op tafel kwam, wilden de moslims - die door dat plan flink benadeeld zouden worden - daarover verder onderhandelen. 
> 
> ...


Denk dat jij je beter moet laten informeren. Mijn opa heeft jaren op de Nederlandse Ambassade in Isral gewerkt dus ik weet er meer vanaf dan jij. Beide landen hadden dan een lappendeken gehad als land. Er is puur gekeken waar de Joden toen al woonde en waar de Arabieren woonden. En ja de Joden woonde al in meer dan 50% van het land.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Denk dat jij je beter moet laten informeren. Mijn opa heeft jaren op de Nederlandse Ambassade in Isral gewerkt dus ik weet er meer vanaf dan jij. 
> 
> Beide landen hadden dan een lappendeken gehad als land. 
> 
> Er is puur gekeken waar de Joden toen al woonde en waar de Arabieren woonden. 
> 
> En ja de Joden woonde al in meer dan 50% van het land.



Arrogantie en domheid ten top.

Je moet dan toch echt eens goed de erbij horende kaart bekijken. Misschien wordt het dan wat duidelijker voor je.

Niemand betwist dat er al heel lang joden woonden, maar op het moment dat er over het verdeelplan werd gesproken, leefden er veel meer Palestijnen dan joden. 

Omdat ze daarvan al heel veel hadden ze al ingepikt. Dat was al jaren eerder begonnen.

Ga je nu echt eerst maar eens inlezen, en kom dan nog maar eens terug.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Al Qaida als "vriendjes van ht westen" definieren is totaal onjuist. Iedeologisch hebben deze mensen werkelijk niets gemeen met het westen. Het zijn niet onze vrienden en zullen dat ook nimmer worden denk ik.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Arrogantie en domheid ten top.
> 
> Je moet dan toch echt eens goed de erbij horende kaart bekijken. Misschien wordt het dan wat duidelijker voor je.
> 
> Niemand betwist dat er al heel lang joden woonden, maar op het moment dat er over het verdeelplan werd gesproken, leefden er veel meer Palestijnen dan joden. 
> 
> Omdat ze daarvan al heel veel hadden ze al ingepikt. Dat was al jaren eerder begonnen.
> 
> Ga je nu echt eerst maar eens inlezen, en kom dan nog maar eens terug.


Blijft moeilijk he. Goed lezen. Heb ik geschreven dat er meer Joden woonde?


Zo zou het verdeeld worden
https://nl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reso..._Palestine.png

----------


## Samir75017

> Mijn opa heeft jaren op de Nederlandse Ambassade in Isral gewerkt.


Leugenaar.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Blijft moeilijk he. Goed lezen. Heb ik geschreven dat er meer Joden woonde?
> 
> 
> Zo zou het verdeeld worden
> https://nl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reso..._Palestine.png


Zei ik dan dat jij dat zei? Wel even goed lezen, hoor.

Zoals ik aangaf, een totaal onzinnig plan. Terecht dat de Palestijnen daarover wilden verder onderhandelen. Ben Gurion wilde dat niet en riep zelf de onafhankelijkheid van Isral uit. Daarbij werden er niet alleen meteen meer dan 400 Palestijnse dorpen met de grond gelijk gemaakt - met naar schatting tussen de 10.000 en 13.000 Palestijnse doden - maar pikten de joden ook nog eens zo'n 20% meer land in dan er in dat idiote plan was voorzien.

----------


## Revisor

Oke niemand heeft het antwoord geplaatst,

Osama Bin Laden begon met aanslagen tegen de VS vanwege de stationering van Amerikaanse soldaten in Saoedie-Arabie.

----------


## Revisor

Zie:

...
*Declaration of Jihad.* In the early 1990s, Bin Laden emphasized his desire to secure the withdrawal of U.S. and other foreign troops from Saudi Arabia at all costs. Bin Laden criticized the Saudi royal family publicly and alleged that their invitation of foreign troops to the Arabian peninsula constituted an affront to the sanctity of the birthplace of Islam and a betrayal of the global Islamic community.
...

https://www.history.navy.mil/researc...-ideology.html

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Zei ik dan dat jij dat zei? Wel even goed lezen, hoor.
> 
> Zoals ik aangaf, een totaal onzinnig plan. Terecht dat de Palestijnen daarover wilden verder onderhandelen. Ben Gurion wilde dat niet en riep zelf de onafhankelijkheid van Isral uit. Daarbij werden er niet alleen meteen meer dan 400 Palestijnse dorpen met de grond gelijk gemaakt - met naar schatting tussen de 10.000 en 13.000 Palestijnse doden - maar pikten de joden ook nog eens zo'n 20% meer land in dan er in dat idiote plan was voorzien.


De Joden hebben bijna een jaar gewacht met het uitroepen van de staat Isral. Genoeg tijd om te onderhandelen. Maar de Arabieren wilden totaal geen land afstaan aan de Joden. Dan wordt onderhandelen moeilijk he. Na het uitroepen van de staat Isral vielen de arabische landen meteen aan. Grote fout was dat. Heeft de Palestijnen veel land gekost.

----------


## Revisor

> De Joden hebben bijna een jaar gewacht met het uitroepen van de staat Isral. Genoeg tijd om te onderhandelen. Maar de Arabieren wilden totaal geen land afstaan aan de Joden. Dan wordt onderhandelen moeilijk he. Na het uitroepen van de staat Isral vielen de arabische landen meteen aan. Grote fout was dat. Heeft de Palestijnen veel land gekost.



Ik wil dat je de helft van je huis aan mij afstaat. En wel nu!

----------


## Revisor

De volgende vraag die interessant is, is waarom zijn ze vriendjes met elkaar geworden?

----------


## knuppeltje

> De Joden hebben bijna een jaar gewacht met het uitroepen van de staat Isral. Genoeg tijd om te onderhandelen. Maar de Arabieren wilden totaal geen land afstaan aan de Joden. Dan wordt onderhandelen moeilijk he. Na het uitroepen van de staat Isral vielen de arabische landen meteen aan. Grote fout was dat. Heeft de Palestijnen veel land gekost.


 :moe:

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Ik wil dat je de helft van je huis aan mij afstaat. En wel nu!


Echt weer een domme opmerking. De gebieden die de Joden zouden krijgen waren al bewoond door Joden. Dus er hoefde niemand te verhuizen. Na de aanvallen van de Arabische landen heeft Isral land veroverd. Helaas voor de arabische landen. Hadden ze maar geen oorlog moeten voeren.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Echt weer een domme opmerking. De gebieden die de Joden zouden krijgen waren al bewoond door Joden. Dus er hoefde niemand te verhuizen. Na de aanvallen van de Arabische landen heeft Isral land veroverd. Helaas voor de arabische landen. Hadden ze maar geen oorlog moeten voeren.


Welnee. Er zijn vele duizenden Palestijnen uit hun huizen en land verdreven. In die huizen vestigden zich vervolgens Joodse immigranten uit de wereld. Dat was en is een historisch onrecht begaan door de nieuwe Joodse staat Isral en met hulp van bevriende naties. Dit alles ook zogenaamd in het kader van een VN plan.

.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Welnee. Er zijn duizenden Palestijnen uit hun huizen en land verdreven.


Ja nadat de Arabieren Isral aanvielen ja. De arabieren hebben dus land verloren tijdens hun verloren oorlog.

----------


## Revisor

> Echt weer een domme opmerking. De gebieden die de Joden zouden krijgen waren al bewoond door Joden. Dus er hoefde niemand te verhuizen. Na de aanvallen van de Arabische landen heeft Isral land veroverd. Helaas voor de arabische landen. Hadden ze maar geen oorlog moeten voeren.



Dat is niet waar. Er woonden vrijwel geen joden in Palestina. Dat zijn vrijwel allemaal joodse immigranten uit Europa.

Jij zou het toch raar vinden als Marokkaanse immigranten in Nederland de helft van Nederland opeisen om een eigen land te creeren.

----------


## Revisor

> Ja nadat de Arabieren Isral aanvielen ja. De arabieren hebben dus land verloren tijdens hun verloren oorlog.



In het internationaal recht is dat dus illegaal.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> In het internationaal recht is dat dus illegaal.


Nee want de arabische landen stemde hiermee in om een wapenstilstand te bewerkstelligen. Ik zal het je nog beter vertellen. Egypte annexeerde de gazastrook en Jordani de Westelijke Jordaanoever later hebben de Palestijnen daar weer bestuur over gekregen.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dat is niet waar. Er woonden vrijwel geen joden in Palestina. Dat zijn vrijwel allemaal joodse immigranten uit Europa.
> 
> Jij zou het toch raar vinden als Marokkaanse immigranten in Nederland de helft van Nederland opeisen om een eigen land te creeren.


Voor de tweede wereldoorlog was 1/3 van de bevolking Joods. Maar in meer dan 50% van het mandaatgebied waren zij de meerderheid van de bovolking. Dus dat betekend dat de arabieren met meer mensen in een kleiner gebied woonden. Snapje het nu slimpie

----------


## Revisor

> Nee want de arabische landen stemde hiermee in om een wapenstilstand te bewerkstelligen. Ik zal het je nog beter vertellen. Egypte annexeerde de gazastrook en Jordani de Westelijke Jordaanoever later hebben de Palestijnen daar weer bestuur over gekregen.


Hebben de Palestijnen daar mee ingestemd? En een wapenstilstand is niet een overeenkomst tot het overdragen van je land aan israel.

----------


## Revisor

> Voor de tweede wereldoorlog was 1/3 van de bevolking Joods. Maar in meer dan 50% van het mandaatgebied waren zij de meerderheid van de bovolking. Dus dat betekend dat de arabieren met meer mensen in een kleiner gebied woonden. Snapje het nu slimpie



Dat is een leugen. in 1882 woonden er 24.000 joden. Dat zijn niet de joden die Israel geroofd hebben. Dat zijn Europese immigranten die later illegaal naar Palestina zijn geemigreerd.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dat is een leugen. in 1882 woonden er 24.000 joden. Dat zijn niet de joden die Israel geroofd hebben. Dat zijn Europese immigranten die later illegaal naar Palestina zijn geemigreerd.


Dat is geen leugen dat is de waarheid. Of ze legaal daar heen zijn gegaan of illegaal staat daar buiten. Ze woonde daar voor 1939. Engeland gad dat land in zijn bezit. En als die goedgekeurd hebben dat ze daar gingen wonen dan zijn ze legaal. Daarnaast zijn de Joden daar ooit weggejaagd dus in dat opzicht kan je ook zeggen dat ze hun land weer hebben terug gekregen.

----------


## Revisor

> Dat is geen leugen dat is de waarheid. Of ze legaal daar heen zijn gegaan of illegaal staat daar buiten. Ze woonde daar voor 1939. Engeland gad dat land in zijn bezit. En als die goedgekeurd hebben dat ze daar gingen wonen dan zijn ze legaal. Daarnaast zijn de Joden daar ooit weggejaagd dus in dat opzicht kan je ook zeggen dat ze hun land weer hebben terug gekregen.



In 1882 waren er maar 24.000 joden. De rest erna zijn immigranten. Ze zijn daar zonder toestemming van de Palestijnse bevolking gekomen. Engeland heeft niet het recht om europese immigranten op andermans grond toe te laten. Engeland hield juist immigranten tegen. 

...
Herbert Samuel, a British Jew who served as the first High Commissioner of Palestine, placed restrictions on Jewish immigration “in the ‘interests of the present population’ and the ‘ absorptive capacity’ of the country.”1 The influx of Jewish settlers was said to be forcing the Arab fellahin (native peasants) from their land. This was at a time when less than a million people lived in an area that now supports more than six million.
...

https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org...n-to-palestine

De europese joden zijn niet uit Palestina weggejaagd. Dat zijn grotendeels bekeerde Europeanen en Khazaren. Dat is je al vele malen uitgelegd en elke keer kom je met dezelfde mythe. De joden van vroeger zijn de Palestijnen van nu. Die joden zijn nu moslim geworden.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> In 1882 waren er maar 24.000 joden. De rest erna zijn immigranten. Ze zijn daar zonder toestemming van de Palestijnse bevolking gekomen. Engeland heeft niet het recht om europese immigranten op andermans grond toe te laten. Engeland hield juist immigranten tegen. 
> 
> ...
> Herbert Samuel, a British Jew who served as the first High Commissioner of Palestine, placed restrictions on Jewish immigration in the interests of the present population and the  absorptive capacity of the country.1 The influx of Jewish settlers was said to be forcing the Arab fellahin (native peasants) from their land. This was at a time when less than a million people lived in an area that now supports more than six million.
> ...
> 
> https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org...n-to-palestine
> 
> De europese joden zijn niet uit Palestina weggejaagd. Dat zijn grotendeels bekeerde Europeanen en Khazaren. Dat is je al vele malen uitgelegd en elke keer kom je met dezelfde mythe. De joden van vroeger zijn de Palestijnen van nu. Die joden zijn nu moslim geworden.


De Joden zijn vermoord en verkocht als slaven. Veel van die slaven kwamen in Europa terecht. En daar komen de door jou genoemde Europese Joden vandaan. Ga eerst de historie van Isral leren voor je mee komt praten.

----------


## Revisor

> De Joden zijn vermoord en verkocht als slaven. Veel van die slaven kwamen in Europa terecht. En daar komen de door jou genoemde Europese Joden vandaan. Ga eerst de historie van Isral leren voor je mee komt praten.


Joodse historicus Ilan Pappe:

...
De Joden waren een volk zonder land. De mythe van Palestina als een land zonder volk heeft zijn tegenhanger in de mythe van een volk zonder land. Waren de Joden inderdaad de oorspronkelijke bewoners van Palestina die steun verdienen voor hun terugkeer op elke mogelijke manier naar hun thuisland? Papp overloopt de historische bewijzen en stelt iets heel anders vast. De echte afstammelingen van de Romeinse Joden zijn de Palestijnen die eerst gedwongen werden tot het christendom toe te treden en later tot de islam.
...

http://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artikel/2018/02/25/ilan-pappe-en-de-tien-mythes-van-israel/

----------


## Revisor

> De Joden zijn vermoord en verkocht als slaven. Veel van die slaven kwamen in Europa terecht. En daar komen de door jou genoemde Europese Joden vandaan. Ga eerst de historie van Isral leren voor je mee komt praten.




Andere Joodse historicus Shlomo Sand:


*DNA wijzigt joodse geschiedenis*

Eildert Mulder 1 februari 2010

*Het leek duidelijk. De Romeinen verdreven de joden uit Palestina, waarna de diaspora begon. Maar volgens historisch onderzoek stammen hedendaagse joden vooral af van bekeerlingen. Die conclusie trekt op zijn manier ook microbioloog Jits van Straten.*

Waarom verdiept een microbioloog zich in de oorsprong van de joden? Jits van Straten kreeg belangstelling voor het onderwerp toen hij in de jaren zestig in Isral woonde. Later verhuisde hij naar de VS, hij woont allang weer in Nederland, maar de interesse bleef.

In Isral kwam hij een groep Indirs tegen. Toeristen, dacht hij. Opmerkelijk, want in die tijd waren de betrekkingen tussen India en Isral slecht. Het waren dan ook geen Indirs maar Joden uit India, die zich in Isral hadden gevestigd. Maar hoe konden ze er zo Indiaas uitzien? Van Straten ging toen nog uit van het gebruikelijke historische scenario, waarin de Joodse bevolking van Palestina na een opstand tegen de Romeinen in het jaar 70, gedwongen in ballingschap ging. Bijna tweeduizend jaar leefden ze in de diaspora, daarna keerden ze naar Palestina terug, waar ze in 1948 de staat Isral stichtten.

Hij dacht ook dat de Joden zich maar weinig hadden gemengd met hun omgeving. Hoe konden die Indiase joden er dan zo Indiaas uitzien en zo weinig Midden-Oosters? Waarom zijn er zo veel blonde Asjkenazische, Oost-Europese joden? En waarom ogen Marokkaanse joden zo Marokkaans en Chinese joden zo Chinees? Hoe kunnen mensen, wier voorouders tweeduizend jaar geleden n volk vormden, zo verschillen?

Uiteindelijk schreef Van Straten een boek over het onderwerp, althans een onderdeel daarvan: De herkomst van de Asjkenazische joden: de controverse opgelost. Daarin maakt hij gebruik van historisch-demografisch, genetisch, archeologisch en lingustisch onderzoek.

De vraag naar de herkomst van de joden kan heftige reacties oproepen, omdat hij de nationale mythe van de staat Isral raakt: die van verdrijving, diaspora en terugkeer. De discussie is al ruim een eeuw oud en laait geregeld op. Ze draait om de vraag: stammen de grote joodse gemeenschappen in de wereld af van het oude volk Isral of van bekeerlingen?

Shlomo Sand, hoogleraar geschiedenis aan de Universiteit van Tel-Aviv, kiest voor het laatste. Hij geeft als voorbeeld een beroemde bekeerlinge, de kahina, de priesteres. Volgens de overlevering hield zij de moslimlegers bij hun verovering van Noord-Afrika in de zevende eeuw lange tijd tegen, in wat nu Algerije is. Ze zou hebben behoord tot een Berberstam, die collectief was overgegaan tot het jodendom. Deze joodse priesteres is in Algerije nog steeds een nationale heldin, ondanks haar verzet tegen de islam, of  bij Algerije weet je het maar nooit  juist vanwege dat verzet. Sand schreef in 2008 in het Hebreeuws het boek Wanneer en hoe is het joodse volk uitgevonden? In 2009 volgde de Engelse vertaling: The Invention of the Jewish People.

In de jaren zeventig van de vorige eeuw baarde de auteur Arthur Koestler opzien met zijn boek The thirteenth tribe (De dertiende stam). Volgens hem stammen de Asjkenazische joden af van de Chazaren, een Turks volk dat duizend jaar geleden een rijk beheerste in de Oekrane en de Kaukasus. De Chazaren gingen over tot het jodendom, althans de elite.

Felle kritiek was Koestlers deel. Als hij gelijk had dan zouden alle Oost-Europese joden, onder wie bijna de hele Isralische elite van dat moment, niet afstammen van het bijbelse volk Isral maar van Middeleeuwse Turken. Shlomo Sand gaat zelfs verder. Als er n volk verwant is aan de oude Isralieten dan zijn dat volgens hem de Palestijnen.

Jits van Straten wijst op de intrigerende genetische verwantschap tussen Jemenitische joden en Palestijnen. Genetisch onderzoek legt verder wezenlijk verschillen bloot tussen Marokkaanse, Tunesische en Jemenitische joden.

Bij veel genetisch onderzoek van joodse populaties ontbreekt overigens, zo merkte Van Straten, een controlegroep van niet-joden uit dezelfde omgeving. Daarmee zou je kunnen aantonen dat een joodse gemeenschap in een bepaalde regio genetisch niet of weinig afwijkt van de niet-joodse buren. Die waarneming blijft zonder de juiste controlegroepen al bij voorbaat buiten beeld.

Het onuitgesproken uitgangspunt was lange tijd dat de onderzochte groep joden af moest stammen van een joodse oerbevolking. In die onderzoeken zijn er wel controlegroepen, maar de verkeerde. Bij Oost-Europese joden bijvoorbeeld was het uitgangspunt dat hun oorsprong in Duitsland lag. Als controlegroepen gebruikten de onderzoekers daarom Duitsers of andere westelijke Europeanen.

In Isral stuitte van Straten op een doodgezwegen dissertatie uit 1997, van Avshalom Zoosmann-Diskin, die afrekent met al die vooronderstellingen. De wetenschapper, die Van Straten wees op het proefschrift, zei dat hij zelf dit soort onderzoek niet meer deed omdat het politiek en sociaal gevoelig lag. Van Straten is niet onder de indruk van die gevoeligheden. We kunnen niet blijven leven met leugens, zegt hij laconiek.

In het proefschrift staat een genetische vergelijking tussen een groep Oost-Europese joden met naaste buren en andere joodse populaties elders. De genetisch naaste verwanten blijken de niet-joodse inwoners van Thraci te zijn, het grensgebied van Bulgarije, Turkije en Griekenland. Daarna komen de Bulgaarse joden, gevolgd door maar liefst 36 niet-joodse populaties. Pas dan is er weer een joodse groep met enige genetische verwantschap, de joden van Iran. Genetisch onderzoek, mits goed uitgevoerd, bewijst dat joodse populaties afstammen van groepen bekeerlingen, en niet van een verdreven joodse oerbevolking uit Palestina.

Over de Oost-Europese, Asjkenazische joden, hoofdonderwerp van van Stratens boek, bestaan twee theorien. Ook voor Koestler betoogden sommige geleerden al, dat de Oost-Europese joden afstammen van de Turkse Chazaren.

Volgens de traditionele opvatting zijn ze nakomelingen van joden, die in de Middeleeuwen uit Duitsland zijn gevlucht. Dat zou zijn gebeurd na vervolgingen, vanaf de eerste kruistocht (1096) tot de veertiende eeuw, toen de joden de schuld kregen van de grote pestepidemie. Dat scenario oogt aannemelijk, bijvoorbeeld vanwege de Jiddische taal die Oost-Europese joden spraken, tot de Holocaust. Het Jiddisch is een op het Duits gebaseerde taal, aangelengd met Hebreeuwse en Slavische woorden. Dat wijst toch wel sterk op een Duitse afkomst.

Welke ruimte is er dan nog voor twijfel? Veel, zo laat Van Straten zien. Voor massale verdrijvingen uit het Rijnland zijn bijvoorbeeld geen bewijzen. Er zijn wel joden uit steden verjaagd, maar die gingen vaak in naburige dorpen wonen of ze kwamen al gauw weer terug.

Er waren wel Duitse joden, van wie bekend is dat ze naar Polen zijn verhuisd, maar te weinig om het grote aantal Oost-Europese joden rond 1900 te verklaren. Dat waren er (inclusief de emigranten naar de VS en elders) tussen de 7 en de 7,5 miljoen. Ook de joodse emigratie vanuit het huidige Tsjechi en Oostenrijk naar Polen kan niet de oorzaak zijn van het grote aantal Poolse joden.

Blijft het raadsel van de zeer Duitse Jiddische taal. Hierop word ik het meeste aangevallen, zegt van Straten. Als de Oost-Europese joden geen Duitse oorsprong hebben, waarom zijn ze dan dat Duitse Jiddisch gaan spreken? Het oudste Jiddisch lijkt op Beiers. Van Straten vermoedt dat de Oost-Europese joden aanvankelijk geen Jiddisch spraken, maar Slavische talen. Ze zouden ook weinig kennis hebben gehad van de joodse godsdienst. Godsdienstleraren reisden vanuit Duitsland naar het oosten, om hun geloofsgenoten daar kennis van hun religie bij te brengen. Onder hun invloed zouden joden op den duur Jiddisch zijn gaan spreken.

Dat Beierse Jiddisch is terug te vinden in Litouwen. Later ontwikkelde zich nog een speciaal Duits in nieuwe steden in Oost-Europa. De elite daar was Duitstalig. Pools Jiddisch vertoont gelijkenis met het koloniale Duits van de nieuwe steden, een prestigetaal die de joden zouden zijn gaan spreken, eerst naast hun Slavisch en later in plaats daarvan.

Van Straten wijst op responsa, (antwoorden op vragen over de joodse wet) van onder anderen een rabbijn uit Wit-Rusland. Hij klaagt omstreeks 1600 dat veel joden geen Jiddisch spreken. Het is dus een omgekeerd scenario, in de klassieke visie komen joden vanuit Duitsland naar Oost-Europa, waar hun Duits steeds meer invloed ondergaat van de Slavische talen van de buren. In het alternatieve scenario spreken de Oost-Europese joden aanvankelijk net als hun buren Slavisch, waarna ze geleidelijk overschakelen op een soort Duits.

Zit Van Straten nu op het spoor van Arthur Koestler (en ook Shlomo Sand), die de Asjkenazische joden laat afstammen van de Turkse Chazaren? Van Straten: Nee, niet helemaal. Het klopt dat de Chazaarse elite het joodse geloof heeft aangenomen. Maar het staat ook vast dat er al ver voor de komst van de Chazaren in de Oekrane en de Kaukasus joden woonden. Aanvankelijk gingen veel niet-joden over tot het jodendom. Waarschijnlijk gebeurde dat vooral via gemengde huwelijken. In het Romeinse Rijk werden gemengde huwelijken, onder druk van de kerk, steeds moeilijker. Maar in de Oekrane en de Kaukasus was er een machtsvacum, waarin joden en niet-joden nog lang met elkaar konden trouwen. Dat kan verklaren dat juist daar grote joodse gemeenschappen ontstonden. Een deel van die joden is al vanaf het eerste millennium naar Polen getrokken, waar ze uiteindelijk Jiddisch gingen spreken.


Ethiopische Joden in gebedstenu. Veel Ethiopische christenen beweren van Joodse komaf te zijn. Volgens Jits van Straten is 'Jood' als etnische aanduiding een mythe. (FOTO AP)


https://www.trouw.nl/home/dna-wijzig...enis~a8daf52a/

----------


## knuppeltje

> De Joden zijn vermoord en verkocht als slaven.


Volgens wat er in de bijbel staat. Maar zelfs dat verhaal klopt niet eens.

Ga je nu echt eens inlezen voordat je weer met onzin aankomt.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Joodse historicus Ilan Pappe:
> 
> ...
> De Joden waren een volk zonder land. De mythe van Palestina als een land zonder volk heeft zijn tegenhanger in de mythe van een volk zonder land. Waren de Joden inderdaad de oorspronkelijke bewoners van Palestina die steun verdienen voor hun terugkeer op elke mogelijke manier naar hun thuisland? Papp overloopt de historische bewijzen en stelt iets heel anders vast. De echte afstammelingen van de Romeinse Joden zijn de Palestijnen die eerst gedwongen werden tot het christendom toe te treden en later tot de islam.
> ...
> 
> Ilan Pappé en de tien mythes van Israël - DeWereldMorgen.beDeWereldMorgen.be


We mogen aannemen dat Allah het beter weet dan Revisor. Hij is immers alwetend en almachtig. Zowel de koran als de bijbel melden dat de Joden het uitverkoren volk zijn wel het land Isral toebehoort. 

Je zou kunnen stellen dat de profeet Mohammed te eerste zionist was. De koran proclameert immers het zionisme. 

*En toen Mozes tot zijn volk zeide: O, mijn volk, herinner u Gods gunst aan u, toen Hij profeten onder u aanstelde en u koningen aanwees en Hij u gaf, wat Hij aan niemand onder de volkeren heeft gegeven. O, mijn volk, gaat het heilige land binnen dat God voor u heeft bestemd en keert het niet de rug toe, anders zult gij verliezers worden. (Koran, soera 5, vers 20 en 21)*

----------


## Ibrah1234

Bij mijn weten bedoelde Allah met dat heilig land geen Belgi.  :hihi:

----------


## knuppeltje

> Bij mijn weten bedoelde Allah met dat heilig land geen Belgi.


Nee - dat was in eerste instantie Groningen. Maar de joden zeiden nog veel liever in Egypte te blijven dan daar naar toe te moeten.  :student:

----------


## Revisor

> We mogen aannemen dat Allah het beter weet dan Revisor. Hij is immers alwetend en almachtig. Zowel de koran als de bijbel melden dat de Joden het uitverkoren volk zijn wel het land Isral toebehoort. 
> 
> Je zou kunnen stellen dat de profeet Mohammed te eerste zionist was. De koran proclameert immers het zionisme. 
> 
> *En toen Mozes tot zijn volk zeide: “O, mijn volk, herinner u God’s gunst aan u, toen Hij profeten onder u aanstelde en u koningen aanwees en Hij u gaf, wat Hij aan niemand onder de volkeren heeft gegeven.” “O, mijn volk, gaat het heilige land binnen dat God voor u heeft bestemd en keert het niet de rug toe, anders zult gij verliezers worden.” (Koran, soera 5, vers 20 en 21)*



Zie:

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5484127

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Hebben de Palestijnen daar mee ingestemd? En een wapenstilstand is niet een overeenkomst tot het overdragen van je land aan israel.


Als jij een overeenkomst aangaat om tot een wapenstilstand te komen wel slimpie

----------


## Revisor

> Als jij een overeenkomst aangaat om tot een wapenstilstand te komen wel slimpie



Een wapenstilstand is niet het overdragen van land aan israel. En deze wapenstilstand is niet met de Palestijnen gesloten.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Een wapenstilstand is niet het overdragen van land aan israel. En deze wapenstilstand is niet met de Palestijnen gesloten.


De palestijnen hadden toen geen eigen land Dombo.

----------


## Revisor

> De palestijnen hadden toen geen eigen land Dombo.


Als je het moeilijk krijgt ga je schelden. Dat is onbeschoft. Internetschelden is al helemaal kansloos.

Palestijnen hebben dus nooit een overeenkomst getekend dat ze hun land afstaan. 

De overeenkomst met de andere arabische landen is geen overeenkomst om Palestijns land aan israel te geven maar is gewoon een ordinaire wapenstilstand.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Als je het moeilijk krijgt ga je schelden. Dat is onbeschoft. Internetschelden is al helemaal kansloos.
> 
> Palestijnen hebben dus nooit een overeenkomst getekend dat ze hun land afstaan. 
> 
> De overeenkomst met de andere arabische landen is geen overeenkomst om Palestijns land aan israel te geven maar is gewoon een ordinaire wapenstilstand.


De palestijnen hadden toen geen eigen land net als de koerden bijvoorbeeld. Dus hoefde niet met hen onderhandeld te worden.

----------


## Revisor

> De palestijnen hadden toen geen eigen land net als de koerden bijvoorbeeld. Dus hoefde niet met hen onderhandeld te worden.



Er wordt een verdelingsplan gemaakt maar Palestijnen hebben niets te zeggen over hun land. Dan breekt er oorlog uit en wordt er een wapenstilstand gesloten, wederom niet met Palestijnen en dan zeg jij dat israel het recht heeft op de nieuwe grenzen van de wapenstilstand. Dat is illegaal volgens het internationaal recht. 

Wederom ga je niet op in wat ik zeg:

Palestijnen hebben dus nooit een overeenkomst getekend dat ze hun land afstaan.

De overeenkomst met de andere arabische landen is geen overeenkomst om Palestijns land aan israel te geven maar is gewoon een ordinaire wapenstilstand.

----------


## Soldim

> Palestijnen hebben dus nooit een overeenkomst getekend dat ze hun land afstaan.
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


Kan je iets afstaan wat je niet hebt, en ook niet hebt gehad?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Kan je iets afstaan wat je niet hebt, en ook niet hebt gehad?


Wil je nu daarmee beweren dat al die joodse kolonisten geen Palestijnen van hun haard en goed hebben verdreven?

----------


## Revisor

> Kan je iets afstaan wat je niet hebt, en ook niet hebt gehad?


Ja dat kan, maar dat speelt bij de Palestijnen geen rol.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Ja dat kan, maar dat speelt bij de Palestijnen geen rol.


Jawel want de Palestijnen hadden geen eigen land. Palestina is opgericht in 1988. Dus 40 jaar later slimpie

----------


## Revisor

> Jawel want de Palestijnen hadden geen eigen land. Palestina is opgericht in 1988. Dus 40 jaar later slimpie



Natuurlijk hadden ze eigen land. Dat was alleen bezet door de Engelsen. Palestijnen hebben hun land niet afgestaan. Dat is waar het om gaat.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Jawel want de Palestijnen hadden geen eigen land. Palestina is opgericht in 1988. Dus 40 jaar later slimpie


De joden ook niet, slimpie. Vandaar dat ze dat van Palestina wilden maken. Niet goedschiks - dan kwaadschiks.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Joden zijn "nep". Een "bedacht volk". Joden bestaan niet etc...

Ironisch dat bepaalde leden zich met het nodige verbale kabaal zich afkeren tegen racisme, een hele gemeenschap als "nepvolk" wegzetten op grond van genetische afstamming. Deze leden zijn met de criteria die ze zelf over de Joden voeren, moeilijk anders te definieren dan nep-Nederlanders. Onvermijdelijk dus ook hun afstammelingen. Allemaal nep-Nederlanders.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> De joden ook niet, slimpie. Vandaar dat ze dat van Palestina wilden maken. Niet goedschiks - dan kwaadschiks.


Nooit van het Koninkrijk Isral en het koninkrijk Juda gehoord???? Wat denk je dat er onder de rotskoepen en Al-Aqsa moskee ligt????

----------


## knuppeltje

> Nooit van het Koninkrijk Isral en het koninkrijk Juda gehoord???


Net zoals dat van de Filistijnen, maar dat was wel allemaal meer dan tweeduizend jaar geleden. Welk recht hebben die Joodse kolonisten die pakweg na 1930 van elders zijn gekomen om alles van de Palestijnen af te nemen? 

Stel je voor dat hier net zoveel Italianen de boel komen onteigenen - en ons allemaal gaan ophokken - zoals die joodse kolonisten met de Palestijnen hebben gedaan, en er nog mee bezig zijn in de bezette gebieden - omdat hier ooit de Romeinen honderden jaren de baas zijn geweest?

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Net zoals dat van de Filistijnen, maar dat was wel allemaal meer dan tweeduizend jaar geleden. Welk recht hebben die Joodse kolonisten die pakweg na 1930 van elders zijn gekomen om alles van de Palestijnen af te nemen? 
> 
> Stel je voor dat hier net zoveel Italianen de boel komen onteigenen - en ons allemaal gaan ophokken - zoals die joodse kolonisten met de Palestijnen hebben gedaan, en er nog mee bezig zijn in de bezette gebieden - omdat hier ooit de Romeinen honderden jaren de baas zijn geweest?


Weer appels met peren vergelijken he. De Joden waren inwoners daar. Romeinen waren bezetters hier. Heel wat anders

----------


## knuppeltje

> Weer appels met peren vergelijken he. De Joden waren inwoners daar. Romeinen waren bezetters hier. Heel wat anders


Al die kolonisten in Isral zijn ook bezetters.

----------


## Oiseau

zionisten zijn geen Joden punt

----------


## Samir75017

> Net zoals dat van de Filistijnen, maar dat was wel allemaal meer dan tweeduizend jaar geleden. Welk recht hebben die Joodse kolonisten die pakweg na 1930 van elders zijn gekomen om alles van de Palestijnen af te nemen? 
> 
> Stel je voor dat hier net zoveel Italianen de boel komen onteigenen - en ons allemaal gaan ophokken - zoals die joodse kolonisten met de Palestijnen hebben gedaan, en er nog mee bezig zijn in de bezette gebieden - omdat hier ooit de Romeinen honderden jaren de baas zijn geweest?


Let’s only take the example of the indigenous people of Australia (Aborigenes) and the US (Amerindians), if they suddenly decided to kick out all the White Australians/Americans, destroy their houses and kill their families, I guess the world would be outraged.

----------


## Revisor

> Net zoals dat van de Filistijnen, maar dat was wel allemaal meer dan tweeduizend jaar geleden. Welk recht hebben die Joodse kolonisten die pakweg na 1930 van elders zijn gekomen om alles van de Palestijnen af te nemen? 
> 
> Stel je voor dat hier net zoveel Italianen de boel komen onteigenen - en ons allemaal gaan ophokken - zoals die joodse kolonisten met de Palestijnen hebben gedaan, en er nog mee bezig zijn in de bezette gebieden - omdat hier ooit de Romeinen honderden jaren de baas zijn geweest?


De italianen stammen tenminste af van de Romeinen.

----------


## Soldim

> Stel je voor dat hier net zoveel Italianen de boel komen onteigenen - en ons allemaal gaan ophokken - zoals die joodse kolonisten met de Palestijnen hebben gedaan, en er nog mee bezig zijn in de bezette gebieden - omdat hier ooit de Romeinen honderden jaren de baas zijn geweest?


Alles ten zuiden van de rivieren kunnen ze wat mij betrefd krijgen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> De italianen stammen tenminste af van de Romeinen.


Zo is dat, maar laat ze toch maar mooi in Itali blijven.  :hihi:

----------


## knuppeltje

> zionisten zijn geen Joden punt


Ik weet dat ieder vogeltje zingt zoals het gebekt is. Maar bij jou is het krassen in plaats van zingen.

Maar goed, zionisten hoeven niet perse joods te zijn. Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat alle joden die opnieuw een bijbels Erets Isral willen, geen zionisten zijn. En ik vrees dat er daarvan heel veel zijn.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Alles ten zuiden van de rivieren kunnen ze wat mij betrefd krijgen.


Ho ho, ooit hebben Mark van 61 en ik bedacht dat het veel beter zou zijn om Limburg aan de Belgen te geven. Maar daar moet het wel bij blijven, ja!  :student:

----------


## knuppeltje

> Let’s only take the example of the indigenous people of Australia (Aborigenes) and the US (Amerindians), if they suddenly decided to kick out all the White Australians/Americans, destroy their houses and kill their families, I guess the world would be outraged.


Net zoals met de voorbeelden die jij aanhaalt, geloof ik niet dat het reel is om te denken dat de kolonisten van pakweg de laatste 70 jaar Isral uit te krijgen zijn. Maar zowel voor de Amerikaanse indianen - als de Aboriginals, is er ondertussen wel een en ander veranderd. Nog lang niet genoeg, maar toch.

Een n staat - of twee aparte staten, is in principe onbelangrijk. Hoofdzaak is dat - wat het ook wordt - alle inwoners gelijke rechten en kansen hebben. Hoe het op dit moment daarmee is gesteld in Isral en de bezette gebieden, kan iedereen weten die daar enige interesse in heeft.

----------


## Revisor

> De volgende vraag die interessant is, is waarom zijn ze vriendjes met elkaar geworden?


...

*HET ANTWOORD OP HET COMMUNISME IS GELEGEN IN DE HOOP OP EEN MOSLIM-OPLEVING*

In augustus 1951 arriveerde in Washington een merkwaardig document uit Taipei met de titel 'Proposal to Unite Democratic Nations and Islamic World into an Anti-Communist Force'. Het memorandum werd naar Washington doorgestuurd door kolonel David Barrett, een Amerikaanse beroepssoldaat die militair attach was bij de nationalistische regering in Taiwan. Het is geschreven door Haji Yousuf Chang, die later een islamgeleerde in China zou worden en in 1976 de Islamic Education Cultural Foundation in Taiwan zou oprichten. Chang merkte op dat er in de onmiddellijke nasleep van de Tweede Wereldoorlog drie ideologische kaders met elkaar in strijd waren: democratie, communisme en islamisme. Democratie en communisme bevonden zich momenteel midden in een gevaarlijke oorlog in Korea, niet ver van Barrett. Het islamisme was ondertussen te vinden van het Suezkanaal tot Sumatra. De islam, dacht hij, kon zich ofwel verenigen met de krachten van de democratie of het communisme, en daarom moesten de Verenigde Staten de islam haastig ondergeschikt maken aan zijn anticommunistische missie. In februari 1951 zei John Playfair Price, een Britse diplomaat die voor het laatst als consul-generaal voor de Britten in Khorasan, Sistan en Perzisch Baluchistan (in de buitenste rand van Iran) had gediend:

_Het antwoord op het communisme lag in de hoop op een heropleving van de moslims waarin Pakistan goed gekwalificeerd was om het leiderschap op zich te nemen. Perzi zou wel eens de brug kunnen blijken te zijn voor moslimeenheid. De moslimwereld is een reservoir van kracht. Het communisme kan worden tegengehouden door een geloof dat sterker is dan het zijne en dat geloof ligt in het Midden-Nabije Oosten._

Deze verklaring had invloed op Chang. Hij stelde voor dat de Amerikaanse regering een driepuntenplan zou financieren:

1. Het opzetten van een Islamitische Culturele Vereniging op de plaats gekozen als het centrum van de moslimbeweging, een kanaal dat nauw contact onderhoudt met de moslims in de wereld, vooral die in het Midden-Oosten en China.

2. Het publiceren van periodieke pamfletten in het Engels, Chinees, Arabisch, Urdu en Maleisisch, met als doel de Amerikanen en moslims samen te brengen in n verenigd front tegen het communisme.

3. Zowel de culturele vereniging als het bureau dat de pamfletten uitgeeft, moet worden geleid door moslims uit China of uit andere moslimlanden. Het is van het grootste belang dat buitenstaanders niet bekend worden gemaakt dat dergelijke diensten worden gesteund door de Verenigde Staten.

Dit was de essentie van het memorandum van Chang. Barrett's notitie op het memorandum juichte Chang toe en stelde voor hem in te huren om het beleid uit te voeren.

Twee jaar later opereerde de CIA in Iran samen met ayatollah AbolGhasem Kashani tegen de groeiende invloed en macht van de communistische Tudeh-partij. Kashani was een complexe figuur, die – in 1951 – de Tudeh had verdedigd ‘als een loyale moslimorganisatie’ en fantaseerde over een nieuwe ‘anti-imperialistische organisatie’; maar na een reis naar Mekka keerde hij terug naar Iran in de overtuiging dat hij moest helpen Mossadegh omver te werpen en hem te vervangen door generaal Fazlollah Zahedi. Toen William Warne van de US Technical Cooperation Administration Mission in augustus 1952 Kashani in Teheran bezocht, vertelde de geestelijke hem dat ellende en wanhoop de mensen tot het communisme dreef. Het communisme, zei hij tegen Warne, 'was de ergste vijand van Iran en om het communisme een halt toe te roepen, moest de huidige betreurenswaardige toestand van de mensen worden verbeterd. Een hongerig persoon zal niet achter morele waarden en religie aan gaan.’ Meer investeringen en infrastructurele ontwikkeling door de Verenigde Staten waren nodig, evenals de verwijdering van de communisten uit het land. Later dat jaar, in november, ging de Amerikaanse ambassadeur in Iran, Loy Henderson, naar Kashani, die hem vertelde dat de ‘situatie het des te belangrijker maakte dat christelijke VS samenwerken met moslim Iran om de verspreiding van militant athesme te voorkomen’. Op de dag van de staatsgreep tegen Mossadegh waren de troepen van Kashani op straat; ze voelden dat hun dag van bevrijding was aangebroken.

Kashani wilde graag een pan-islamitische beweging creren, maar slaagde niet in zijn missie. In 1949 overwogen koning Abdullah van Jordani, de sjah van Iran, de koning van Irak en de president van Turkije de oprichting van een pan-islamitische beweging. Ze deelden een antipathie tegen de opkomst van antikoloniaal nationalisme en communisme. Een functionaris van het Britse ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken schreef in oktober 1949: 'Voor zover een moderne pan-islamitische beweging is ontworpen om een ​​gemeenschappelijk front tegen het communisme te vormen, is het duidelijk dat we alles moeten doen wat in onze macht ligt om haar te helpen.' Sjiieten en soennieten, moslimbroeders en salafisten hielden deze beweging tegen. Dat het niet gebeurde, was louter een gebrek aan wil.

Een decennium later namen de Saoedi's het leiderschap over om zo'n beweging te vormen. Op 18 mei 1962 huldigde koning Saud een islamitische conferentie in Mekka in, waar geestelijken en geleerden van Algerije tot de Filippijnen samenkwamen. In de middag vormden de afgevaardigden de Muslim World League (Rabitat al-Alam al-Islami). Dit platform, gefinancierd door petrodollars en aangemoedigd door de CIA, deed zich voor als een filantropische organisatie, terwijl het in feite een netwerk was om het evangelie van de islam te prediken boven het communisme en om cellen te creren om jonge mensen te benvloeden tegen zowel antikoloniaal nationalisme als communisme door de Sovjetlanden en de derde wereld. David Long, een Amerikaanse functionaris, zei over deze ontwikkeling: 'Pan-islam werd voor ons niet gezien als een strategische bedreiging. Er waren slechteriken die slechte dingen deden met mensen aan de linkerkant, met Nasser. Ze vochten tegen de pinko's. We zagen de pan-islam dus niet als een bedreiging.’ Nadat koning Saud namens kroonprins Faisal aftrad, ging deze op wereldreis om de pan-islamitische alliantie te promoten. Aangezien de Rabitat een netwerk van het maatschappelijk middenveld was, nodigde koning Faisal regeringen uit om in 1969 naar Jeddah te komen om de Organisatie van de Islamitische Conferentie (OIC) op te richten, een interstatelijk orgaan. Saudi-Arabi financierde Said Ramadans Islamitisch Centrum in Genve om de Moslimbroederschap in deze pan-islamitische alliantie tegen links te betrekken. Er was nu een interstatelijke organisatie (OIC), een maatschappelijke organisatie (Muslim World League) en een intellectuele instelling (Islamitisch Centrum van Genve). Het geld kwam van olie; de leiding kwam van de CIA.

Saoedisch geld overspoelde delen van de wereld waar in samenlevingen met grote aantallen moslims het communisme of antikoloniaal nationalisme de overhand had gekregen en waar heterodoxe vormen van de islam de overhand hadden. Er werden moskeen gebouwd, geestelijken oefenden invloed uit, er werd hulp aan de armen verleend, boeken en pamfletten werden onder de jeugd verspreid – een nieuw soort strijdlustige, orthodoxe islam vormde de kiem voor wat later van kracht zou worden tegen het socialisme en tegen de moderne wereld. De ‘moslimrevival’ waarover Haji Yousuf Chang in zijn memorandum uit 1951 had geschreven, werd nu voorbereid door de monarchien van de Arabische wereld en de CIA.

...

Uit: *Washington Bullets* van Vijay Prashad, blz 109-112

Vertaald met Google Translate

Boek is hier te lezen en/of te downloaden:

https://dialecticalartist.files.word...y-prashad-.pdf

----------

